# music that lead you to classical?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was a doom affectionado i confess, still today i enjoy some doom-metal or not,pure doom
industrialo-noise doom, downtempo doom, ambient doom, sludgy doom.

Than i always enjoy quality ambient music, hard hitting music, relentless music...

I find this in classical music as well, common some piece of doom has the blueprint of gorecki sorrowfull song, or pendercki bold powerfull lento, and sometime doom can be sweet and about
beauty slow pace dosen mean necessarly non melodic.

So i guess artist like Hildegarde von Bingen can be a source of inspiration for a doom metal band , like a doomband made of womens, whit vocal harmony no yelling and powerfull heavy but ethericaly smooth.

My question is the following is there somesort of parallel to be made between doom and classical.
i mean classical sometime share the same esthetic whit doom-metal, look at Golitsin exile from khovanshchina, this perticular piece by mussorgsky is very doomy no one can disagree.

I mean it reek human misery, pain, suffering, but this is my interpretation of doom in classical music and the link between doom genra.

I Wonder if you consider these two type of doom genra, doom exist outside metal in classical music this is my point. what about Arvo Part ''deprofundis'' or '' silentium'' are defenatly into doom genra.

Than i could go on and on and on about it, someone here share my observation here his doom close to classical or closer than we think it is?

So enought bold statement for the day, i hope you enjoy reading me :tiphat:


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

The title of your thread might have been interesting. Then I read the rest of what you wrote and it seems I'm not qualified to respond unless the response considers 'doom' music.

I think people move to classical (or opera) from more modern genres do so because it is NOT what they normally listen to, rather than a genre leading them to it. Although I'm certainly aware of the classical nods in some progressive rock/metal.

It's all ours to enjoy. Feel free to enjoy doom and classical, opera and reggae, leider and rap, etc.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I've never actually heard any doom music before. Sorry to disappoint, but I came to classical because I was learning to play it at my piano lessons and enjoyed it.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I was lead to classical from progressive music, but not specifically because some prog bands use a classical quote from time to time.

After being heavily into the usual prog bands: King Crimson, Yes, Genesis, Gentle Giant, PFM, Camel, and an almost endless supply of Italian, French, German and US lesser known bands, I got more interested in the challenging avantgarde side of prog. Bands like Thinking Plague, Henry Cow, Universe Zero, Art Zoyd, Aranis, etc. Bands that are heavily influenced by the mid to late 20th century composers.

As soon as I really started rapping my mind around the atonality, serielism, dissonance, etc that many of these bands were using (along with passages of improvisation), it was a short step to the composers they were influenced by.


----------



## k1hodgman (Sep 8, 2015)

Apocalyptica introduced me to Classical instrumentals, Lisa Gerrard to Classical singing. Neither are the _purist's_ version of Classical, but they were what I needed.


----------



## Vindead (Jul 30, 2015)

For me metal is also the reason i also got a bit into classical music, but i'm totally not into doom-metal. As i guitar player i'm mostly interested into melodic guitar solo's. Sometimes you can even hear on which classical piece a solo is based.

Here, listen to a short part from solfeggietto:




Paganini's caprices are really suitable for guitar: 




And for example, these solo's aren't based on classical pieces (as far as i know), but i do feel like Paganini could have written them:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I've never actually heard any doom music before. Sorry to disappoint, but I came to classical because I was learning to play it at my piano lessons and enjoyed it.


_This_ and also my parents always played classical L.P' s and CD's .


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Deprofundis I wonder if after threads you really listen to something, one day you're looking for a genre and the day after for another.
Anyway to answer to your second question that does not have a lot to do with the title, yes obviously there is doomy classical music (just think of Beethoven and of the most famous passages of all classical music, the opening of the fifth symphony).
Another example is Sun Treader composed by Carl Ruggles.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I may have said this on other similar threads...but I started out through some music by Bach, Beethoven, Chopin, Liszt, and Rachmaninov in the beginning. I was introduced to classical through Disney's Fantasia, and then learned more about it once I started taking piano lessons.

Before then, I didn't really listen to music. I was exposed to pop from my sister and cousins, and some Latin music from my family, and rock from the culture around me, but nothing interested me that much. I remember that my favorite songs back then tended to be the more melodic ones.

Then, I discovered the more "dramatic" classical works, and that's what brought me in. Now I'm still kind of the same way; I mainly listen to classical, with some rock, pop, jazz, and electronic on the side. But no other genre of music led me to classical


----------



## HolstThePhone (Oct 11, 2015)

I used to be a hardcore metalhead - then I got into psychedelic rock... Then went through a Beatles phase... Then classical? I have no idea how I got into classical music... When did this happen?

*Finds a corner*

*Questions everything*


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Like Cosmos, I also early on was exposed to classical by Disney's _Fantasia_; also, my mother had 78s and, later, 33s of lots of Russians, and also Ravel and Debussy, and we heard these often in the home. My interest in other musics (Rock, Pop, classic _cante flamenco_) is independent of but parallel with my love of classical.


----------



## Eternal Phoenix (Oct 11, 2015)

While I certainly can't comment on the 'doom' side of your question, I can reply much as others have on the circumstances that brought me into the classical fold as it were.

Agreeing with both Strange Music and Cosmos, I think my first exposure to any 'grand' classical pieces was through _Fantasia_ but then also through varied cartoons, chief of which was Tom and Jerry that seems to have had a reasonably large proponent of pieces included.

However, I then drifted away from all of it through my teens and was brought back by various video games that started to be backed up by full orchestras that were able to put together some amazing pieces and as they say one thing lead to another and now I'm an enthusiastic listener of most things considered 'classical'.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Nothing lead me to classical, I think it was just a leap of faith. But before I took it, I was listening to Current 93 and Death in June types of things.


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

*classial introduction*

Dmitri Shostakovich 2nd waltz, wow!


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

*apocalyptica*

Apocalyptica do a great Hall of the mountain king


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

acitak 7 said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich 2nd waltz, wow!


Very popular .


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

prog-rock, jazz.........


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

especially with Andre Rieu, but I don't like him


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I sought out 18th & 19th century music on my own, but the man with the mustache and imperial taught me about 20th century music.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Nothing in specific. I simply became tired of hearing 4/4 in every rock/pop song out there.


----------



## zhopin (Apr 7, 2016)

My progression towards classical music was very slow, and I think it began with Hans Zimmer's film scores...


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Other music didn't lead me to classical, but rather a movie did: _A Clockwork Orange_ by Stanley Kubrick sparked my interest in Beethoven's 9th.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

It was mostly... YES!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

My classical piano as a child lead my to classical, but I was helped along by progressive rock (Yes, ELP) around that same time. I also got into synthesizer music like Carlos and Synergy so that further kept me there.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I heard pieces from Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn and Vivaldi (Spring) through my childhood and apart from a few exceptions that I discovered as an adult (such as the Grosso Fugue) still hate them. 
But in my mid/late teens I heard the Rite Of Spring which COMPLETELY changed me forever. Then I heard Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra, Miraculous Mandarin, Xenakis' Metastasis, Pithoprarakta then Partch's On the Seventh day, plus Stockhausen's Gruppen. After that I discovered Frank Zappa, who through different interviews was turned onto Varese, Webern and Carter. After that, with aid of the internet have discovered more composers than I'll ever be able to hear! :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

acitak 7 said:


> especially with Andre Rieu, but I don't like him


Nobody does but he's selling millions of albums.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi
Tchaikovsky and Mozart when I was little girl! So pretty, I love forever!!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Emerson, Lake and Palmer's renditon of Pictures at an Exhibition was one that n the 1970s led me to the orchestral version.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rosie said:


> Hi
> Tchaikovsky and Mozart when I was little girl! So pretty, I love forever!!!!


First love........ Rosie


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> First love........ Rosie


regarding first loves, one of mine was Bach's Kyrie eleison from his Mass in b minor.....even though I was a child and heard many stuff before.....but my first deep feeling for classical music was Bach......before yes, Brahms's Hungarian dances, Tchaikovsky, etc, I liked them all, but something profound ...it began with Bach


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> regarding first loves, one of mine was Bach's Kyrie eleison from his Mass in b minor.....even though I was a child and heard many stuff before.....but my first deep feeling for classical music was Bach......before yes, Brahms's Hungarian dances, Tchaikovsky, etc, I liked them all, but something profound ...it began with Bach


Beethoven piano concerto no 5.
Nikita Magaloff / Willem van Otterloo
Symphony no 5 / Igor Markevitch.
My first ever L.P ) Fontana a sub brand from Philips .
Still have it


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2016)

My first love was Beethoven and I was 15 years old.My first lp was the fifth symphony with Karajan,a mono lp on the yellow label,was cheaper and and did not know wat stereo was.I could not listen anymore to popsongs there was no nutrition for my musical hunger.It was a adventurous journey and still is .I have also spend many years to explore the artmusic of other cultures,very rewarding.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Beethoven piano concerto no 5.
> Nikita Magaloff / Willem van Otterloo
> Symphony no 5 / Igor Markevitch.
> My first ever L.P ) Fontana a sub brand from Philips .
> Still have it


mine were operas! :=D head over heals haha, now I love them still, but before ....ha, what a sensation!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> mine were operas! :=D head over heals haha, now I love them still, but before ....ha, what a sensation!


Can I beat you on that with my first visit at the Metropolitan opera, seeing Renée Fleming in 1996 as a10 years old?


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Can I beat you on that with my first visit at the Metropolitan opera, seeing Renée Fleming in 1996 as a10 years old?


you beat for sure. my first visit to Opera house was at the age of 7 and it was a ballet and well......without Renee Fleming...

ps but it explains a lot about your dedication for her art and style


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Can I beat you on that with my first visit at the Metropolitan opera, seeing Renée Fleming in 1996 as a10 years old?


by the way what opera was it? I'm curious


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> by the way what opera was it? I'm curious


Verdi's Otello ( out on DVD with Domingo)


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Verdi's Otello ( out on DVD with Domingo)


and in 1996 at Met was it with Domingo as well?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> and in 1996 at Met was it with Domingo as well?


Yes, it's the whole same cast. I can not remember seeing a camera, I just watch the whole auditorium, and the wonderful gold curtains. My parents told me all about a special group of supporters just for the curtains alone.


----------



## Suganthan (Jan 18, 2016)

For me it was reading. Some people's thoughts/writings convinced me that classical music is "All that music can be". They nailed hard on my head that I should study/listen classical music more rather listening to repetitive music. I used have an avante-grade attitude and cared less about classical music and its terms(also thinking traditional orchestra is old, outdated, boring, etc.) Not now


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Suganthan said:


> For me it was reading. Some people's thoughts/writings convinced me that classical music is "All that music can be". They nailed hard on my head that I should study/listen classical music more rather listening to repetitive music. I used have an avante-grade attitude and cared less about classical music and its terms(also thinking traditional orchestra is old, outdated, boring, etc.) Not now


Never to late to convert


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Yes, it's the whole same cast. I can not remember seeing a camera, I just watch the whole auditorium, and the wonderful gold curtains. My parents told me all about a special group of supporters just for the curtains alone.


na ja....magic of a theater. it has its own life...that what attracts people..theater in this sense will always outperform cinema


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Suganthan said:


> For me it was reading. Some people's thoughts/writings convinced me that classical music is "All that music can be". They nailed hard on my head that I should study/listen classical music more rather listening to repetitive music. I used have an avante-grade attitude and cared less about classical music and its terms(also thinking traditional orchestra is old, outdated, boring, etc.) Not now


what do you think about folklore or traditional music of nations-countries as opposed to classical. Some say that this traditional music contains or represent nation´s soul so to say, therefore it has truth in it at least on this level....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> na ja....magic of a theater. it has its own life...that what attracts people..theater in this sense will always outperform cinema


Still, I am very happy to see at least The Met several times in a season ( due Cinema transmission)


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Still, I am very happy to see at least The Met several times in a season ( due Cinema transmission)


I understand. I was talking more or a genre ,... not as a tool for communication. still even if you use cinema transmission it is to see opera or theater in other words....

but yes, you are right about physical presence at a theater too...


----------



## maudia (Jun 25, 2016)

Brahms - III movement of the 3rd Symphony
Tchaikovsky - 1st Piano Concerto
Vivaldi - Four Stations
Beethoven - 5th Symphony.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

maudia said:


> Brahms - III movement of the 3rd Symphony
> Tchaikovsky - 1st Piano Concerto
> Vivaldi - Four Stations
> Beethoven - 5th Symphony.


This one just recorded I presume.


----------



## maudia (Jun 25, 2016)

In Portuguese - Four Seasons = Quatro Estações and "Estações" sounds similar with "Stations". Funny. So well known music and so big mistake.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Morimur said:


> Nothing in specific. I simply became tired of hearing 4/4 in every rock/pop song out there.


Same for me. One day I realized there wasn't a single CD I wanted to listen to in my entire 500+ CD collection of non-classical so I figured why not try classical music. That was 25 years ago and I haven't looked back since.


----------



## Buoso (Aug 10, 2016)

I was originally led to classical by Morning from Peer Gynt by Greig in addition to others. My interest was muted for several years until an interest in waltzes was revitalized by hearing the waltz of the flowers for the first time in years. This has led to a re-immersion in classical and to an even greater extent opera.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

My late father loved Classical Music and though I have said this before on the site, I was humming Tchaikovsky at six years old. Always loved Classical and dipped in and out over the years but took it up seriously two and a half years ago. Went completely off pop music and never looked back. Now passionate about Classical Music and become an addiction lol.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Same for me. One day I realized there wasn't a single CD I wanted to listen to in my entire 500+ CD collection of non-classical so I figured why not try classical music. That was 25 years ago and I haven't looked back since.


Why do you then visit this section of the Forum? What is here for you to engage in? Just curious.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> Why do you then visit this section of the Forum? What is here for you to engage in? Just curious.


Oh, I still listen to non-classical; not nearly as much as classical but haven't completely tuned out all non-classical music. I was referring to the music collection I had at the time and was perhaps embellishing a little  There was a handful of CDs I still wanted to listen to once in awhile but felt that they were missing something big. I still have my old Pink Floyd, Dire Straits and Santana CDs, to name a few, but the vast majority I sold. I have also bought a few non-classical CDs since then.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

Classical led me to classical. I've always been a first-hand consumer. The pieces that I first heard (from age 5 to about age 14) included

The Planets Suite
Peer Gynt Suite
Dvorak 'From the New World'
Carmen
Beethoven 'Pastoral'
Satie (Camarata Contemporary Chamber Group)
Vivaldi 'Four Seasons'
Ligeti (2001 soundtrack)

From there, it was a short step to more...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Oh, I still listen to non-classical; not nearly as much as classical but haven't completely tuned out all non-classical music. I was referring to the music collection I had at the time and was perhaps embellishing a little  There was a handful of CDs I still wanted to listen to once in awhile but felt that they were missing something big. I still have my old Pink Floyd, Dire Straits and Santana CDs, to name a few, but the vast majority I sold. I have also bought a few non-classical CDs since then.


My answer to too many non-classical CDs--I refer specifically to rock and pop--is compression. I've never been an album enthusiast, regarding them almost exclusively as bunches of individual songs--interesting, boring--put together on a disc. So over the decades I've taped the good stuff (maybe 5-10% of the total, maybe less) and thrown out the rest. My own "Best Of" collections, in a fraction of the space, and everything a gem.

The difficulty with much music today is the fact that there is so much of it--no one can keep up; it's like trying to drink from a firehose. One cannot ride the crest of the wave-- too many waves, all going in different directions; it's a futile effort. So I'm happy to find rock and pop music I like, as and where I find it, and boil it down to the stuff I really like. YouTube and pure chance now rule my explorations of new (and old) rock and pop, and I'm still finding things/artists/groups I enjoy--everything, for instance, that I've posted as Strange Magic clips. Been a lot of good stuff issued since your cutoff of 25 years ago; the trick is to find it. Best of luck to us both.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> Why do you then visit this section of the Forum? What is here for you to engage in? Just curious.


Also, one does not have to visit the Non Classical forum to pick up on a thread from it, many of which have classical music as part of the discussion (as this one does). All one has to do is click on "New Posts" and they will see threads from any of the forums.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I still listen to a lot of post-rock, post-metal and (some) post black-metal. Structurally I find they share certain characteristics and it's probably the reason I can appreciate them all. Today I found myself listening to lots of Dvorak followed by This Will Destroy You.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> My answer to too many non-classical CDs--I refer specifically to rock and pop--is compression. I've never been an album enthusiast, regarding them almost exclusively as bunches of individual songs--interesting, boring--put together on a disc. So over the decades I've taped the good stuff (maybe 5-10% of the total, maybe less) and thrown out the rest. My own "Best Of" collections, in a fraction of the space, and everything a gem.
> 
> The difficulty with much music today is the fact that there is so much of it--no one can keep up; it's like trying to drink from a firehose. One cannot ride the crest of the wave-- too many waves, all going in different directions; it's a futile effort. So I'm happy to find rock and pop music I like, as and where I find it, and boil it down to the stuff I really like. YouTube and pure chance now rule my explorations of new (and old) rock and pop, and I'm still finding things/artists/groups I enjoy--everything, for instance, that I've posted as Strange Magic clips. *Been a lot of good stuff issued since your cutoff of 25 years ago; the trick is to find it. Best of luck to us both.*


Yep, the trick is to make the time to find the good stuff earlier than the last 25 years too

There is so much classical I still haven't listened to and I figure the chances of finding something I like in classical are higher than the chances of finding something non-classical in last 25 years. 9/10 times I reach for a CD I've listened to before. The 10th time, I usually try something new from a composer I either like or have heard good things about. Occasionally, I'll even try opera again in an attempt to break the barrier that currently prevents me from enjoying it. Then there is Jazz. Occasionally I'll browse YouTube for newer non-classical music and have found stuff that is kinda interesting but nothing that makes me want to buy the CD and listen to it again.

Maybe when I retire and have a lot more free time to listen to music, I'll dedicate more time to finding the diamond-in-the-rough song from the last few years.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

The music that led me to classical was probably electronic music from the likes of Tomita and Jean Michel Jarre. Though I was listening to classical way back when I was a school boy. I think its always been there. Which is strange because my mom wasnt interested neither were my siblings. In fact it was me that got them interested in it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2016)

Like many who listed to rock/metal in their youth, _Stravinsky's The Rite of Spring_ grabbed me and wouldn't let go!


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Like many who listed to rock/metal in their youth, _Stravinsky's The Rite of Spring_ grabbed me and wouldn't let go!


I first came across his Firebird as an electronic version by Isao Tomita when I was a teenager. I didn't realise it was originally an orchestral piece at the time. Now I have it on some no-name disk on the Pilz label.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

LarryShone said:


> I first came across it as an electronic version by Isao Tomita when I was a teenager. I didn't realise it was originally an orchestral piece at the time. Now I have it on some no-name disk on the Pilz label.


They put out the Vienna Master Series which had good music at a low price back in the day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2016)

Just to be clear, I've not been led towards classical and, as a consequence, away from the other genres I've always listened to. Pop, rock and classical were available to me from birth!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> Just to be clear, I've not been led towards classical and, as a consequence, away from the other genres I've always listened to. Pop, rock and classical were available to me from birth!


I am sure most in here still listen to other genres. Classical adds to the music experience.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> They put out the Vienna Master Series which had good music at a low price back in the day.


Here's my copy of The Firebird. Not sure if it's considered good or bad. Its the only version I've heard so I can't tell if its good or bad really.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

There are a few... 
the main ones are all japanese... ironically. (one is really classical.) 

1. Versailles, i would post a link of them. but look up on youtube "Versailes Aristocrat's Symphony." 
2. Outer Limits the album - Stromatolite (they were one i discovered recently by accident and was suprized and wanted to learn more on classical music.) 
3. Fantasmagoria - Day and Night (this is not the progressive rock band...) How ever they are underground. which probably had caused the seed to sprout. since the first three songs sound a lot like my music just with the exception they use a combination of electronic and real instruments. 

and the classical one... 
Joe Hisaishi.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EarthBoundRules said:


> Other music didn't lead me to classical, but rather a movie did: _A Clockwork Orange_ by Stanley Kubrick sparked my interest in Beethoven's 9th.


that film, angered me like in so many aspects. It is a brilliant film. 
the book is a bit more interesting...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

First there was Mozart


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

2001, Clockwork Orange and a classical greatest hits collection I bought from TV.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Itullian said:


> 2001, Clockwork Orange and a classical greatest hits collection I bought from TV.


was it the one they show on PBS?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Capeditiea said:


> was it the one they show on PBS?


I think it was on the regular channel back then.
It was like 5 or 6 records of excerpts and whole pieces of classical music.
An older guy with white hair did it.
Maybe the guy in Dial M for Murder, John Williams.

8,000th post


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I was into some classical in my rock days but decades later I started listening to and collecting every Johnny Winter album I could get until I had them all and would listen to nothing but Johnny Winter for about three years. One day at the dollar store I bought a cheesy CD with a bit of this and that, stuck it in the player and turned on Bach Toccata and Fugue. Suddenly I went back to classical and never looked back but for occasional excursions. A few years later I watched Fidelio on DVD and became hooked on opera.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Itullian said:


> I think it was on the regular channel back then.
> It was like 5 or 6 records of excerpts and whole pieces of classical music.
> An older guy with white hair did it.
> Maybe the guy in Dial M for Murder, John Williams.
> ...


i feel honored being part of your 8000th post. 

I think that was the one i saw a few months back... Though i put it on dvr thinking it was where the local orchestra was gonna play... turns out it discussed many works and their histories with half hour intervals of the notorious ad thing. which i skipped... after the first time, where i wrote down the list well as much as i could see... so i could get the works. ended up with about 20 names... (it was when i was first getting into Classical music again.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

The direct line is......

A local blues band used to play a tune called _See My Way_ by Blodwyn Pig. The liner notes for The Blodwyn Pig album stated that a British music critic had likened the song to Ravel's _Bolero_. So I thought to myself, "Gee what does Ravel's _Bolero_ sound like." So I listened to it, loved it, and found other music of his that I liked. I heard _Jeux d'eau_ within 6 months or so of hearing both versions of _Wooden Ships_; the CSN version and the Jefferson Airplane version. The connection between them is the use of instruments to depict the sound of water. After _Jeux d'eau_ I was hooked.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I was maybe six years old around 1951. We had one of those big "console" radios in the living room, one with archaic four-pin tubes, a large speaker using an electromagnet with its own power supply, a "magic eye" tube to help tune the radio, and a record changer under the top lid using genuine osmium needles.

I would lay in bed on Saturday mornings, half-asleep in my adjoining bedroom, hearing the strains of Beethoven's Pastoral, somewhat muffled, coming through the wall. Sometimes my father would play the 7th Symphony. I never recovered.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It was Bugs Bunny’s Barber of Seville.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> They put out the Vienna Master Series which had good music at a low price back in the day.


When classical CDs cost $15.98 and Naxos hadn't been dreamed of yet, you could find Vienna Master Series CDs in cardboard stands at the supermarket for five bucks. Quite the deal in those days.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Arthur Bliss: A Colour Symphony
I came to classical only recently (half a year ago)


----------

